

The Social Butterfly of Start-ups - mrduncan
http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/09/interview-with-chris-mccann-cofounder-startup-digest.html

======
pclark
> If there’s such a thing as a socialite in the start-up community, Chris
> McCann, the co-founder of Startup Digest, would be it.

don't these guys run a startup too? I'm not sure if being called a socialite
is a compliment :)

~~~
skmurphy
Not a word I have ever used. Here are some of the definitions I discovered:

<http://www.thefreedictionary.com/socialite> socialite: a person who is or
seeks to be prominent in fashionable society

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/socialite?jss=0> socialite: (Word
Origin & History) 1928, probably a coinage among writers and editors at "Time"
magazine, perhaps as a contraction of social light, in imitation of words in
-ite.

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=socialite> (n) A person who is
rich and unemployed. Must be in active contact with the media and other rich
and unemployed people

